# Just a rant



## jackrat (May 29, 2010)

A six month moritorium on drilling? Are you serious? How will this help a well that is blowing out? I've never seen such an " removed by Mod".Thanks a lot Mr. President. You're really earning that paycheck. Why don't you do the world a favor " removed by Mod"...I'm just sayin'

P.S. I guess this will be my first warning from the forum.LOL I promise to try to be a little more PC in the future. Just needed to rant for a bit.


Note from Mod (Jacqui) , Maggie said you would get no warning, but sorry your words were a bit too much for my tastes. I found it to be a bit much. Rant but don't give in to name calling or making a statement as you did about what you wish he would eat, ok?)


----------



## DeanS (May 29, 2010)

jackrat said:


> A six month moritorium on drilling? Are you serious? How will this help a well that is blowing out? I've never seen such an idiot,paralized by stupidity and fear,devoid of any knowledge of how to actually DO anything.Thanks a lot Mr. President. You're really earning that paycheck. Why don't you do the world a favor ...I'm just sayin'
> 
> P.S. I guess this will be my first warning from the forum.LOL I promise to try to be a little more PC in the future. Just needed to rant for a bit.



Hard to disagree with that rant...especially since I couldn't agree more...but at least he picked the Lakers to win the Finals...I think that's a new presidential qualification...to make sure you're heard on sports updates.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 29, 2010)

You're not going to get a warning...I just think a new President makes mistakes. I don't know about the moratorium you are talking about but I think that BP needs to get on the ball and stop that leak no matter how. They need to stop trying to do it in a politically correct way and just stuff something in there for pete's sake.Ican't imagine the wildlife we will lose...
stuff it with your tainted chicken!


----------



## dmmj (May 29, 2010)

I don't want to start a war, but I heard that the reason it is so far offshore and therefore diffucult to plug is because enviro's don't like drilling closer to shore, where a leak could more easily be plugged up.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 29, 2010)

I think that as long as they follow through and do a thorough job plugging the leak and cleaning the spill damage, drilling will resume and we'll continue to consume vast amounts of petroleum and petroleum-based products.

It's a finite resource, so I hope we have plenty of back-up energy sources when the oil runs out. In the meantime, I am glad we have some reserves here in our own country so we won't have to perpetually bankroll Saudi Arabian and other Middle Eastern oligarchies.


----------



## Shelly (May 29, 2010)

jackrat said:


> A six month moritorium on drilling? Are you serious? How will this help a well that is blowing out? I've never seen such an " removed by Mod".Thanks a lot Mr. President. You're really earning that paycheck. Why don't you do the world a favor " removed by Mod"...I'm just sayin'
> 
> P.S. I guess this will be my first warning from the forum.LOL I promise to try to be a little more PC in the future. Just needed to rant for a bit.
> 
> ...



Perhaps someday you will learn to speak English, so we will be able to understand you. By the way, Republicans are "deleted by Mod...name calling not allowed"


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Perhaps someday you will learn to speak English, so we will be able to understand you. By the way, Republicans are " deleted by Mod Jacqui".



Really!?!

This good man just lost his livelihood for six months at the flick of the presidents pen and all you have is insults for him and a political party that you oppose?

What's wrong with you? Have you no decency? Jackrat has always shown himself to be a kind and decent person and he's got a family to support. You insult him when he shares his bad news? What do you hope to gain by such deplorable behavior?


----------



## dmmj (May 29, 2010)

shelly hates republicans, of course intelligent people can disagree wirhout insullts.


----------



## jackrat (May 30, 2010)

Shelly said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > A six month moritorium on drilling? Are you serious? How will this help a well that is blowing out? I've never seen such an " removed by Mod".Thanks a lot Mr. President. You're really earning that paycheck. Why don't you do the world a favor " removed by Mod"...I'm just sayin'
> ...


A thousand pardons.Maybe he could just eat a nice falafel.

P.S. Shelly,you removed the word idiot from my post,yet it is fine for you to use it to describe a party I support simply because you are a moderator? I have my doubts about the forum. The folks on here are great,but I don't care for how you flex you muscles as one of our moderators. I'm all for rules,but I don't think being a moderator gives you the right to do the very thing that you censure when others do it.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2010)

Jackrat: Shelly isn't a moderator. The moderator was Jacqui, and she deleted the offensive words from the post. 

And now I'm going to exercise my rights as a moderator. This thread is not serving any purpose but to inflame folks. If anyone has anything to say on the subject anymore, please keep it aboveboard with no name calling or finger pointing, or the thread will be closed.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 30, 2010)

So, I know I asked this before, but I didn't get an answer: will the families of the 11 men killed in the explosion be all right financially?

Are oil rig workers given decent benefits and life insurance policies? I know it's a high-risk job, so that can make it very expensive to get good insurance. I'm hoping BP takes care of their workers and their families?

Hard enough to lose your loved ones without having to go into personal bankruptcy as a consequence...my heart aches for their loss. There needs to be a little more media attention to this aspect of the situation, in my opinion. Hopefully I'm worrying needlessly.


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Jackrat: Shelly isn't a moderator. The moderator was Jacqui, and she deleted the offensive words from the post.
> 
> And now I'm going to exercise my rights as a moderator. This thread is not serving any purpose but to inflame folks. If anyone has anything to say on the subject anymore, please keep it aboveboard with no name calling or finger pointing, or the thread will be closed.



Thank you Yvonne for clearing things up. Yes it is me (Jacqui) who decided to clean up the language in here. I left my name, so you would know who to complain about.  Like Yvonne said, please folks let's keep the thread nice. Rant if you want, but not with the name calling.


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2010)

Since I am on a sick leave, I do not watch the news as I used to. Can somebody tells me the big pictures of what is happening please? I heard about the leak and how it is destructive but not about the rest.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 31, 2010)

There really is no "rest" to it...it's still leaking and attempts to get the leak plugged have so far been unsuccessful.

There are political pundits on both sides trying to score points, as would be expected: "President Obama is not doing enough, not taking control!" "BP is an evil oil company trying to foist the massive costs of the spill onto the taxpayers!" "President Obama is interfering with drilling right when we really need drilling!" "The President was too quick to approve more oil leases when we're not really sure we can drill without risking big accidents like this, that may cause long-term severe environmental damage that the oil companies don't want to be liable for cleaning up..."

Hopefully they will soon get it plugged, commit to a full clean-up, clarify the "rules and liabilities" that each player has when something like this happens, improve the technologies so massive spills continue to be rare and of short duration, and then convince Americans that we really can do both the "drill for our current favorite fuel source on our domestic turf" and "develop alternate fuel sources" for a future when oil becomes scarce and we don't want to depend on the good will of Middle Eastern potentates to purchase it.

It can happen. I'm an optimist.


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie 
And what about the 6 month moritorium on drilling? What is it, they will stop drilling everywhere in the US for 6 months? It is a good decision no?


----------



## Angi (May 31, 2010)

I am sorry to hear you are out of work Jackrat. I have recently become addicted to reading Tortoiseform.org so have not watched much of the news.


----------



## Jacqui (May 31, 2010)

Isa said:


> Thanks Stephanie
> And what about the 6 month moritorium on drilling? What is it, they will stop drilling everywhere in the US for 6 months? It is a good decision no?


 depends how you feel about the drilling to start with.  Those against would say, it's a great start. It gives time to check out the other current drill sites for problems so we won't have another disaster (or I should say, may be minimized the chances of one a bit). Gives folks time to think do we really want to do more to lose or current natural wildlife and beauty along the coast with drilling? and so on. Those on the other side, say it's not a good thing. We need the drilling, we need the jobs, ect..,


----------



## Isa (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Jacqui  Now I see the 2 sides. It is a good thing for certain people and not for others. It must be very hard for a president to take decisions, they have to think about the 2 sides and take the right decision.


----------



## jackrat (May 31, 2010)

There will be no checking out current drilling sites for problems.The wellbores are being filled with cement and the wellsites abandoned.The drilling rig will then be idle.End of story.A skeleton crew will be kept on board for watchkeeping and maintanence.All other personnel will be sent home.MMS Department of the Interior was on board my rig on three occasions during my 21 day hitch.They went over all documentation and mechanical systems with a fine tooth comb.We passed with flying colors.We are now in the process of abandoning the wellsite and going idle.


----------



## TylerStewart (May 31, 2010)

BP donated more money to Obama than any other political figure in their history.... Just because they're a big "evil oil company" doesn't automatically mean they're republicans. 

Anyone hear the story about Jindal in LA trying to get the permit to build an offshore land berm to keep oil off their shores, and the federal govt stalling on granting him the permit? Interesting how that works, when someone like him is so critical of the president. You'd think in critical times, that's something that would pass in a matter of hours.


----------



## jackrat (May 31, 2010)

Jindal is trying hard to save his state. They won't grant the permits for the Corps of Engineers to dredge sand and build the berms like you said ,Tyler. His hands are tied while he waits on a signature. Somethings a little hinkey with that ,don't you think?


----------



## TylerStewart (May 31, 2010)

jackrat said:


> Jindal is trying hard to save his state. They won't grant the permits for the Corps of Engineers to dredge sand and build the berms like you said ,Tyler. His hands are tied while he waits on a signature. Somethings a little hinkey with that ,don't you think?



Yeah, of course I think something is strange about that, and as sad as it is, I don't put it past the president to play those kind of political games. I hope Jindal does what he said the other day and goes ahead with it even if it gets him put in jail. Screw the federal govt, especially when they wanna play stupid petty political games. I doubt there's anyone in the LA police force that would arrest him.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 31, 2010)

I hope the stark qualities of black and white bring you solace.


----------



## jackrat (May 31, 2010)

I agree 100%,Tyler. If Jindle pulls this off the way I think he will,you may be looking at our next president.


----------

